# LOCKHEED HUDSON VI



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 29, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for this Navy bomber, almost exclusively used by the British during WW.II.
I hope you'll enjoy this little manual!
Presently I am working on a beautiful manual for the PV-1 Ventura.

Regards

Ron

Lockheed Hudson


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Ron, Ive always wanted to know more about these twin engine planes but never took the time to research them.

Thanks again.


----------

